# Crazy fast shipping.....



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Ordered this stuff Tuesday morning from FishUSA and received it yesterday in the mail! Blows my mind with how slow the mail seems as of late. Now to try my hand at some jig tying!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I use those same Temorah jig heads from Amazon. They have a pretty strong hook and already come in the popular colors. And yes - you can't beat FishUSA shipping. Helps that they're only in PA. Just make sure you order that $60 (not hard) worth of gear to get that free shipping.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I really like the VooDoo Custom tackle jig heads with the 3x strong hook, but I read a review on Amazon written by a guy that uses the Temorah jigs to tie for Lake Erie steelhead and he said they work great so I gave them a go!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like making and tying my own, but geared more for salt water ..... but work on saugeye too 
Running out of thread, and nylon crimped hair ..... guess might be time to order some for the future..... they can be cut off on the first cast..... even with 50lb leader


----------

